# Back to hospital.



## postman (12 Dec 2020)

Right after telling the doctor I would give this testicle swelling time to go down on its own.I had to go back to docs on Tuesday.Sunday morning it began to ache,Monday it ached again,Tuesday morning it was aching.This is the first time it has ached.Also as large swelling has appeared in my groin.Well after exam doctor has said this is not a hydrocele.It could be an interesting inguinal hernia.So I am going back to the hospital sometime soon.


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Dec 2020)

Hope it doesn’t balls up your Christmas plans😆


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Dec 2020)

At least you’re getting your money’s worth out of the NHS....


----------



## postman (12 Dec 2020)

Mrs P was doing an extra list for Xmas treats.After eights,Quality Street and nuts.What size nuts do you want.Dont start I said,normal mixed ones.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Dec 2020)




----------

